# Canadian F1 Grand Prix Times



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all, 
I know it's only Tuesday, but here time's for free practice, qualifying, and the race on this coming Sunday! :thumb:

Can't wait!

Canadian Grand Prix

Circuit Gilles Villeneuve, Montreal, 10-12 June 

Friday 10 June: Practice one - 1500-1630; Practice two - 1900-2030 

Saturday 11 June: Practice three - 1500-1600; Qualifying - 1800-1900 

Sunday 12 June: Race - 1800 - 2100


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for that - I assume the practise sessions are on the red button?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Thanks for that - I assume the practise sessions are on the red button?


Oh yes, gotta love that Red Button :thumb:

The Forum after the GP is also on the Red Button and well worth a watch.

Wifey's Sunday ritual of 'Come Dine With Me' will have to be watched elsewhere methinks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi guys

Don't forget - Free Practice 1 today at 3pm on the Red Button. :driver:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Qualifying on now on BBC1 peeps.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking good so far. Rain looks certain. 

Come on mclaren


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Wet track and it looks like it has stopped raining with ten minutes to race start, should be a good race.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

starting behind the safety car is daft, we to see what the drivers can do.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Brundle didn't speak to her but did anyone see who the bird in the green jeans (on the grid walk) That was some serious junk in the trunk :lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah the blonde lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Brundle didn't speak to her but did anyone see who the bird in the green jeans (on the grid walk) That was some serious junk in the trunk :lol:


I had HD on.... it was shocking!!!

I nearly got see sick with the jiggle.... :lol:

anyway, could be a good race......

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice slide by the safety car there!!!

:driver:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hamilton hits someone already


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Penalty for Hamilton no doubt


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if webber didn't have bad luck, he would have no luck!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

racing incident i'd say - just understeered into him


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one button and hamilton lol


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great. Really messed it up now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

this guy is an idiot.... dangerous, dangerous idiot....


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Button surely should of checked his mirrors after that slow exit?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

agree, but then lewis should of gone t'other side of buttons car...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That was 6 of one and half a dozen of the other


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Button surely should of checked his mirrors after that slow exit?


why?!?

it's racing, the guy behind has to overtake... he could have maybe used the BIG gap at the other side of track...

the guy in front was looking at the corner coming up... maybe he expected better from a team mate to come up behind and hit you under such hard racing conditions...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> this guy is an idiot.... dangerous, dangerous idiot....


Hardly!

If you watch the replay Button was looking in his mirrors as they come up the straight,Lewis was pushed onto the grass.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

But from the exit button was to right side of the track.

When Hamilton went to overtake, the space was on the left.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Hardly!
> 
> If you watch the replay Button was looking in his mirrors as they come up the straight,Lewis was pushed onto the grass.


he has hit 2 people, nearly hit another one, speeding under the safety car...

guy is a d1ck.....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

+1 to what cue said and taking out your team mate is stupid and button getting done for speeding possibly?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It's called racing.

These things happen.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> It's called racing.
> 
> These things happen.


only around him it would seem though eh.....



it's cause he is black...don't worry about it....

:lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol. 

Dedication & passion.

Maybe he is trying too hard?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Senna was a nutter behind the wheel at times as well, does'nt make him any less a legend of the sport....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hamilton and Button investigated after race


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

big roll of the dice now for the tyre changes......


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> big roll of the dice now for the tyre changes......


if it pees down now the inter guys are screwed


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

inter's seem good at the mo - button overtaking everyone else..


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

"If you see a gap and don't go for it, you're no longer a racing driver", a certain racer once said, I think his name was Ayrton Senna.

In both incidents, Lewis had the gap and both driver's turned in on him. When things aren't going your way, they just don't go your way. Maybe this weekend out of the way will do him some good.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

now chucking it down - red flag on the way....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> if it pees down now the inter guys are screwed


wow, how long is that going to last?!?!?

sc out????


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> "If you see a gap and don't go for it, you're no longer a racing driver", a certain racer once said, I think his name was Ayrton Senna.
> 
> In both incidents, Lewis had the gap and both driver's turned in on him. When things aren't going your way, they just don't go your way. Maybe this weekend out of the way will do him some good.


he was passed webber and yes webber turned in but lewis was under-steering from the replay,
I think Jenson needs to have a good look at the replays before he passes judgement on lewis, lewis was much faster and went for the gap , Jenson did move over, if you watched the Free practice and Quali you would have seen there was a gap left, so why did Jenson feel he had to go right out onto the grass this time ?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Getting bored of seeing the SC now


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

and red flagged for the mo


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Red Flag.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

best idea imo - rain is getting heavier..


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Red flagged


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So.... What race are you most looking forward to for the remainder?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Parked up for a cup of tea now.


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

John74 said:


> Parked up for a cup of tea now.


Don't mind if I do! That's the best idea I've heard all day:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

time to give up....


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So according to Hamilton, he would of made it back to the pits.

It was his team that said he had a suspension failure.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe trying to preempt yet another investigation into him?!?!? 

can't think of any other reason why......


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just seen a replay of the last corner, nearly every car stays away from the grass. So did button know Hamilton was there and try to push him out??

Anyone else lost sound?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no sound here either, I was about to ask the same! :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Turn to 101 then back to 143. Worked for me.

Whoops on sky on sky I meant.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Some out the car some still in?

Id of thought they would all have to stop in it?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

carrying lewis's car :lol: how effective :lol: jesus the amount of water going on the cover of the ferrari


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> "If you see a gap and don't go for it, you're no longer a racing driver", a certain racer once said, I think his name was Ayrton Senna.
> 
> In both incidents, Lewis had the gap and both driver's turned in on him. When things aren't going your way, they just don't go your way. Maybe this weekend out of the way will do him some good.


how did webber turn into him. Should he have just gone straight off the track? Lewis understated into him, the man needs kicking in his annoying face. "Maybe I get picked on cause im black" no bellend, its cause everytime there is a crash your involved.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice to see ken block there too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well JB was looking to his left, so IF he saw Lewis and IF he moved over just for that then he is as bad.....

however, as you see from MS, he was moving over to the normal racing line, so I still think it's up to the person behind to make the correct choice, calm down and brake to avoid an accident....

to finish first, first you must finish...... 

:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Well he was checking the mirror then looked forward again before lewis popped it out


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

and took the normal racing line


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Well he was checking the mirror then looked forward again before lewis popped it out


Thats the way i see it after watching the replays :driver:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

So it was all hamiltons fault. Just like the weber incident


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> this guy is an idiot.... dangerous, dangerous idiot....


Some people like overtaking in F1 (Me :thumb, other people like the old way of it being won in the pits (Boring ), Racing is trying to pass the car in front remember the Senna quote (in this thread).

Take Hamilton and kobayashi out of it and F1 is BOOOOORRRIIIIINNNNGG!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Some people like overtaking in F1 (Me :thumb, other people like the old way of it being won in the pits (Boring ), Racing is trying to pass the car in front remember the Senna quote (in this thread).
> 
> Take Hamilton and kobayashi out of it and F1 is BOOOOORRRIIIIINNNNGG!


unless I am very much mistaken, overtaking someone is completely different than crashing into them 

I love overtaking, proper, correct, professional overtaking.... Hamilton seems to be missing this bit at the moment....

I overtake people almost every day. I never seem to hit them though, maybe F1 is different....

I can see that some people will defend him, and that's fine, but could I please ask the person who decided to call me a name, but then delete his comment to grow up...

yes, I did get it in an email..... 

:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Bored of this now. Time for cod


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lolol.! Camera fell over.

Cor' Rihanna :argie:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jumping in the ****pit of Lewis Hamilton :lol: :lol: :lol: could of used a better serious of words.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:lol: Hamilton talking cars to Rihanna.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Lewis - have you ever seen one of these before 

Rhianna - No 

Lewis - It's a car love (i made that bit up)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Vettel on the wall instead of driving :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

R7KY D said:


> Lewis - have you ever seen one of these before
> 
> Rhianna - No
> 
> Lewis - It's a car love (i made that bit up)


he actually said i have to fit in this little place :lol: or something like that i remember the little bit :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> he actually said i have to fit in this little place :lol: or something like that i remember the little bit :lol:


I bet he'd like to fit inside her little place


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

R7KY D said:


> I bet he'd like to fit inside her little place


the same thing went through my mind :lol::wave:  and then brundle chirped up


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> I bet he'd like to fit inside her little place


Hahaha! That actually made me LMAO! Good effort :thumb:


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> unless I am very much mistaken, overtaking someone is completely different than crashing into them
> 
> I love overtaking, proper, correct, professional overtaking.... Hamilton seems to be missing this bit at the moment....
> 
> ...


I think someone just doesn't like L Hamilton :lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> unless I am very much mistaken, overtaking someone is completely different than crashing into them


Who hit who in the Ham and Button incident? Also with the Schmacher/Hammy near miss I thought you made a move to defend and then stick to it? Schumacher came back across to put Hammy on the grass.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

whos the bird in the Fezza garage? (just been on?) i have clearly lost interest in the racing :lol: rain stopped btw im more interested in the bird.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

So why is Hamiltons car in Buttons pit?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> I think someone just doesn't like L Hamilton :lol:


just goes to show how little you know about me 

:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> Who hit who in the Ham and Button incident?


see comment #58

:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Awkward chatette there with George Lucas.


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> just goes to show how little you know about me


I don't claim to know much about you :thumb: mearly making an observation i.e. constant Hamilton bashing :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> I don't claim to know much about you :thumb: mearly making an observation i.e. constant Hamilton bashing :wave:


yeah, 1 race, 2 crashes he has been involved in that I have called him out is constant bashing - i'm such a hater and a bit bully...or as I have been called on here a [email protected]

He is the only person in this race that has crashed into (been involved with) 2 different people...if YOU cant see that, then you are deluded...

Overtaking is not crashing...he is a danger when he is driving like this, that is the truth...simple as that.....

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

A [email protected]? Who was that?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> A [email protected]? Who was that?


The person knows who it is...not for me to say....

They obviously don't know that their comments get emailed out even before they deleted them..and they like the F1 waaaay more than me - probably... 

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

E-mailed out? I'm confused.

Anyway, taking there bloody time restarting!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> E-mailed out? I'm confused.
> 
> Anyway, taking there bloody time restarting!


yeah, if you are subscribed to a thread, you get an email update to say that someone has made a comment... :thumb:

Anyway... yeah the race is taking it's time to get going....hopefully not long now!

:wave:


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, 1 race, 2 crashes he has been involved in that I have called him out is constant bashing - i'm such a hater and a bit bully...or as I have been called on here a [email protected]
> 
> He is the only person in this race that has crashed into (been involved with) 2 different people...if YOU cant see that, then you are deluded...
> 
> ...


If others feel the need to call you a [email protected], that's their choice. They may be wrong, they may be right.

I'm not denying his 'incidents' during this race, no need for calling me deluded. A but hypocritical isn't it? Bad-mouth another member for name-calling then do something very similar?

I'm sure his intention was to overtake, not to crash. If to crash was his intention, then that would be very dangerous. You can't deny his overtakes are entertaining.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Kobayashi could be one to watch?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

10 mins sign has gone out.

I like Hamilton very much, but the way he is driving the last two races is a bit to risky and aggresive.


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Kobayashi could be one to watch?


Indeed! Especially as everyone will (presumably) be on fresh tyres so that levels the playing field.

How long do we have left until the 2 hour limit?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I thought I heared them mention 1 hrs and 15 mins on telly


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> If others feel the need to call you a [email protected], that's their choice. They may be wrong, they may be right.
> 
> I'm not denying his 'incidents' during this race, no need for calling me deluded. A but hypocritical isn't it? Bad-mouth another member for name-calling then do something very similar?
> 
> I'm sure his intention was to overtake, not to crash. If to crash was his intention, then that would be very dangerous. You can't deny his overtakes are entertaining.


its all very boring now... much like the race...I'm not going to give you an English lesson on the difference between the 2...but it's not hypocritical in any way....

Lets just watch watch rest of the race eh..... :wall:

Either way I'm going to log off now, enjoy the race :wave:

:thumb:


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> its all very boring now... much like the race...I'm not going to give you an English lesson on the difference between the 2...but it's not hypocritical in any way....
> 
> Lets just watch watch rest of the race eh..... :wall:
> 
> ...


Bye :wave:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Cueball I have learnt something from you tonight! I never knew you got an email when someone posts to a subscribed thread!! Thanks


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Frans D said:


> I thought I heared them mention 1 hrs and 15 mins on telly


Thanks. Think we've got enough time to finish the full race?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey all. While watching the race a friend of mines been on this laptop reading twitter comments out for me while I was eating my tea. He's also been on here and read out cueball's comments to me, and after reading this out to me he seems to have posted up my verbal reply thinking it was funny. Apologies if he caused any offence.

Anyhow, it's been on my mind to leave DW for some time now, I've bene on here since Jul 2006 and now here's one more reason to 'bow out'. 

Cya all, take care.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Kobayashi could be one to watch?


Find out in a few minutes ....and i hope he doesn't disapoint


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Veedub18 said:


> Hey all. While watching the race a friend of mines been on this laptop reading twitter comments out for me while I was eating my tea. He's also been on here and read out cueball's comments to me, and after reading this out to me he seems to have posted up my verbal reply thinking it was funny. Apologies if he caused any offence.
> 
> Anyhow, it's been on my mind to leave DW for some time now, I've bene on here since Jul 2006 and now here's one more reason to 'bow out'.
> 
> Cya all, take care.


interesting one


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on shuey


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Worlds luckiest marshal there lol


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

LMAO poor marshal just got a good taste of that tarmacadam!


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

hoikey said:


> Worlds luckiest marshal there lol


Beaten to it


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep incredible :lol: awful would be funny to see schuey mug vettel i doubt it though!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

That marshal had a death wish , need some good british marshals out there :wall:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I really hope shuey gets a podium


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

John74 said:


> That marshal had a death wish , need some good british marshals out there :wall:


i am one all the ones that went to abu dhabi and a few others are brits out there  but not here bloody dangerous and silly


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

COME ON SCHUEY! :lol:


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Poor shuey


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ninja, you went to Abu Dhabi to be a Marshall?


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone let me know how the drivers that Lewis Hamilton shamelessly took out are getting on?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, button is flying.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Poor poor vettel.


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Go button!!!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Good work jenson, unlucky shuey


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

He cracked he is human after all


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

YES GO BUTTON!

He is brilliant!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I really wanted Schey to get a podium


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Can anyone let me know how the drivers that Lewis Hamilton shamelessly took out are getting on?


Not as well as button :thumb:

Edit: sorry, button IS one of those people! Haha


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Ninja, you went to Abu Dhabi to be a Marshall?


no i did not have the experience at the time but i know a few that went


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

magnumsport said:


> Not as well as button :thumb:
> 
> Edit: sorry, button IS one of those people! Haha


:thumb: I see the assaulted drivers finished 1st and 3rd, Hamilton's idiocy cost them dearly :doublesho


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

A great race, with loads of overtaking  Button was seriously fast on those last few laps, glad he won it. I was also hoping Schumacher would get a podium but never mind.


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> :thumb: I see the assaulted drivers finished 1st and 3rd, Hamilton's idiocy cost them dearly :doublesho


Well spotted! Funny how things have a way of working out. Wasn't button at the very back of the pack at one point? Collision with alonso?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It backfired on him  I'm glad to see Hamilton out of the race, really don't like him. Really glad button did well and really glad shuey did well too


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> Well spotted! Funny how things have a way of working out. Wasn't button at the very back of the pack at one point? Collision with alonso?


21st at one point. 5 pit stops and a 10 second penalty!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, I'm sure he is still under investigation?


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Yes, I'm sure he is still under investigation?


Couldn't tell you with all the events of today's race haha one of the best in a while. Well worth the wait

Looks like you could be right  grid drop in the next race with any luck? Hopefully something that won't change today's result


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Yes, I'm sure he is still under investigation?


Racing incident. Don't see how they can penalise for that.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Great race and brilliant drive of Button, well done.
Pitty the old fox (Schummi) wasn't rewarded with a podium for his efforts.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Think the only driver not under investigation is the old bloke in the safety car.
To me, it's all getting very flipping silly with all these investigations and penalties, it's supposed to be racing, sh1t happens. Let them race without fear of stupid wrist slapping.

Great stuff from Button, fantastic drive :thumb:


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Gotta say, I really feel for Di Resta. He had a fantastic race and was set for some solid points then it just fell away  poor guy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well that took a while to warm up, turned out to be a great finish...

glad I stayed up to watch it!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No forum


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome awesome race, but the best part


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah that bloke rolling around :lol:

was awesome, glad i watched it


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

JB Top Banana :car:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Race of the season so far!


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> Awesome awesome race, but the best part
> 
> YouTube - ‪Flying Marshall Canadian grand prix‬‏


Doesn't take long to make it's way to YouTube does it:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> Doesn't take long to make it's way to YouTube does it:lol:


that's what I was thinking, poor bu€€er!!

:lol:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

The best thing is, he doesnt even pick the piece of carbon up!!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Missed the one that tried to kick the debris out of the way!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Took a while to get there but it was one of the best F1 races I've seen in years. Loved watching them sliding about a bit.


----------

